# Schwinn Streamliner Survivor



## Driftpr (May 5, 2020)

*Here’s my schwinn streamliner survivor I believe one the last ones been made.Pretty good condition considering the years been in a garage.























































































*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 5, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> *Here’s my schwinn streamliner survivor I believe one the last ones been made.Pretty good condition considering the years been in a garage.View attachment 1187738
> View attachment 1187739
> 
> View attachment 1187740
> ...



nice find


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 5, 2020)

Sweet ride!

I’m curious what’s the poster in the background?


----------



## Driftpr (May 5, 2020)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Sweet ride!
> 
> I’m curious what’s the poster in the background?



It’s a poster from Rolling Stone magazine which the Columbia rx-5 1986 came out here’s a picture with the bicycle


----------



## Oilit (May 5, 2020)

Looks perfect just like it is. If you want to see plastic perfection, that's what Hollywood's for.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 5, 2020)

Very cool! Thanks for posted the bike and poster.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2020)

Nice streamliner, the poster and Columbia are sweet also.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mymando (May 5, 2020)

Sweet Streamliner!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 5, 2020)

Streamliner is beautiful , love it , great find !!!!!!


----------



## wavesurferoahu (May 7, 2020)

aloha--what a cool bike--I have a 1941 Schwinn  BF GOODRICH Streamliner--and know just enough about Schwinns to get me into trouble--for some reason, I assumed that the model "Streamliner" was reserved for BF Goodrich bikes only--obviously you have put that assumption to bed--what do you know about "Streamliner" models in general--were they a high end model? what year is your bike and do you intend to ride or just display it?----oh, just curious, my streamliner decal is on the tank and not the chainguard--mahalo


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2020)

wavesurferoahu said:


> aloha--what a cool bike--I have a 1941 Schwinn  BF GOODRICH Streamliner--and know just enough about Schwinns to get me into trouble--for some reason, I assumed that the model "Streamliner" was reserved for BF Goodrich bikes only--obviously you have put that assumption to bed--what do you know about "Streamliner" models in general--were they a high end model? what year is your bike and do you intend to ride or just display it?----oh, just curious, my streamliner decal is on the tank and not the chainguard--mahalo




The Streamliner name was a BFG name until 1953 when Schwinn branded it's B-6 the Streamliner.


----------



## Driftpr (May 8, 2020)

wavesurferoahu said:


> aloha--what a cool bike--I have a 1941 Schwinn  BF GOODRICH Streamliner--and know just enough about Schwinns to get me into trouble--for some reason, I assumed that the model "Streamliner" was reserved for BF Goodrich bikes only--obviously you have put that assumption to bed--what do you know about "Streamliner" models in general--were they a high end model? what year is your bike and do you intend to ride or just display it?----oh, just curious, my streamliner decal is on the tank and not the chainguard--mahalo



All my bikes are riding no point of having it if you not gonna ride it.Any pictures of your streamliner??


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 9, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> *Here’s my schwinn streamliner survivor I believe one the last ones been made.Pretty good condition considering the years been in a garage.View attachment 1187738
> View attachment 1187739
> 
> View attachment 1187740
> ...



Very nice old Schwinn. Are those the original Allstate tires on the bike? Nice score. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## Driftpr (May 9, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very nice old Schwinn. Are those the original Allstate tires on the bike? Nice score. Thanks for sharing. Razin.



*Yes they are made in usa  thanks*


----------



## Driftpr (May 23, 2020)

*Did a small upgrade on this Streamliner when with a drum brake.







*


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 24, 2020)

Nice work.  Great bike.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice bike.  Its a keeper for sure!


----------

